
How to save a dying business: Lessons from a failed entrepreneur - wexcely
https://techpoint.ng/2016/08/24/save-dying-business-part-1/
======
beckler
So... How do you actually save a dying business? What were the lessons
learned? Maybe I missed something, but this title is misleading. That article
just asked more questions from the reader, instead of actually answering
anything.

------
k__
I have the feeling these "What I learned from my failed startup"-posts are the
equivalent to the stuff teenagers post after their (first) relationship
failed. A bit heartbroken a bit thinking about what went wrong, but mostly
nothing of value comes out of it :\

